# Headers First?



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm wondering if I should go with a set of JBA Shortie headers before doing any other bolt on work. I'm looking for the biggest gain, and I've aleady got the predator and am planning to do the two hole mod to the intake.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

If your gonna get headers, get some Long Tubes. I have the SLP's, they fit well, were easy to install (took some time, but staight forward), and fit all the way back to the Cat-Back. With the shorties I think you'll still need to get some mid pipes.

That's my opinion, for what it's worth.

Good Luck,

Chris


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I was told headers should come first. Apparently this is the "bottle neck", so any serious mods put on before them (cam, heads,.........) won't perform to their potential. Four more days to getting mine installed, with a badly needed tune too. arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well if you dont get a CAI, there will be no extra air for the lt's to move air


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

get the LTs and a tune. you'll love the broad band of power and the sound



EEZ GOAT said:


> well if you dont get a CAI, there will be no extra air for the lt's to move air


not true. doing the two hole mod will get you by until you have time to really research the myth of the "C"AIs. they gain air flow at the expense of high IATs and pulled timing...
ok, now's the time for the guys to chime in with their dyno results. 
(pssst: don't listen to them unless you plan to race on a dyno )


----------

